
Climbi - hboon
http://climbi.com/
======
gkoberger
I originally thought this was Dribbble for code, but it's more like a prettier
Pastie/Pastebin according to the help.

------
zenocon
temp pastebin that removes code after 30 days -- looks nice.

personally i like [http://hastebin.com/](http://hastebin.com/)

~~~
siddboots
It worked out what language I was using. Neat.

Edit: Aha. It uses [http://highlightjs.org/](http://highlightjs.org/)

